# Specialized Allez '11 Good for Touring?



## medicpig (Jun 29, 2011)

I was wondering if you all think my Specialized Allez '11 would be good for touring? I am thinking of giving touring a try.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

medicpig said:


> I was wondering if you all think my Specialized Allez '11 would be good for touring? I am thinking of giving touring a try.


I have 01 Allez, but not much has changed in 10 years. 

It would be just fine for "credit card" or "sag supported" tours. I have certainly used mine that way. It would perfrom poorly in a self supported touring bike role. 

The tire clearance is very small, so you would be limited to problably a max of 25, you might clear some brands of 28's. Under a load of you and your gear you might pinch flat more often than you might on a different bike. 

There is no mounts on this bike. Everything would have to go on "P" clips. Not impossible, but certainly not optimal. 

This bike is designed around performance not durability. On the scale of "super sturdy" to "delicate", this bike is clearly on the side of the mean approaching delicate. The optimal touring bikes are found on the other side of the mean line on that scale. Between "P" clips and extra load you would certainly wear this frame faster and you might even break it if you find youself on less than optimal road surfaces. 

My thoughts
Scot


----------

